# Problema con encapsulados en proteus



## jorgea1 (Abr 20, 2010)

Bueno les cuento mi problema, quiero hacer el pcb de un frecuencimetro que uitliza displays de 7 segmentos, primero me di cuenta que el display no tenia encapsulado, asi que me di a la tarea de hacerle uno. Este lo hice en el ares basandome en las medidas del datasheet lo guarde atravez de make a package. Luego en el isis según yo le asigno el encapsulado que hice seleccionando el display y luego presionando packing tool y asignando cada terminal de este al encapsulado que hice, hasta ahí según yo todo iba bien, pero al momento de pasar el  esquemático al ares no me aparece el encapsulado del display, y si lo quiero usar seleccionándolo en el mismo ares la pista empieza parpadear de color amarillo, alguna idea de que hice mal o que e falta hacer? espero su respuesta


----------

